# Sask hunt



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I spent the last week in Sask with Ref and a hunting buddy of mine.We did OK....less than 50 % of the grain has been harvested.The combines were going day and night until it snowed on Thurs.As soon as a field was combined,the geese were in it.

We saw very few young snows....it will be tough hunting this year.Some flocks of 3-5,000 didn't appear to have any young.The families we did see had only 1 or 2....kind of depressing after the big hatch last year.

There were some young Ross and Whitefronts.Almost one third the geese we took were Ross.

More US hunters than we have seen before.

Didn't see any of those Boycott U.S. hunters signs.

Ref shot the only banded one this year...a Richardson's,the first goose of the trip.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks Ken for the report. It is exactly what I expected. I am telling my hunting parters to lower their expectations. But, we will still be up there in a couple of weeks and throw our best at 'em.

Were there any ducks flying?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds like you had a good time. it might be tough this next spring. it also good to hear that there getting some of the crops off up there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Perry....there weren't a lot of ducks where we were.I think we had about 15 over the goose decoys in 7 days of hunting.

We got most of the geese in the first half hour of shooting and when there was a lot of wind to get the Windsocks moving.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the update Ken!

Still can't wait to go, and I think we'll put more emphasis on specks this year.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

So, where do you guys hunt when you come up? Do you go north of Regina? North of Saskatoon? Stay around the Quill Lakes, etc?

Not interested in knowing exact GPS locations, but just a general area of the province.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

You can pretty much go anywhere in the province and find lots of birds and just as many hunters. The areas that have the most birds have the biggest number of hunters also. The trick is to find the areas that have fewer hunters, it is not that you have to outsmart the geese but having to compete all the time to a field next to you sometimes is harder. Although if you have guys banging all around you then the birds keep moving. Last sat. there were lots of peeps out, we shot 12 snows after 10 in the morning still in the wheat field very different but that is what happens when there are lots of guys out


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

did you eat any of that gravy covered french fries? mmmmm.....gravy


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Smalls, seriously I hate cats but the cat pic was better than MAGNUM P.I. :idiot:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Squeeker said:


> So, where do you guys hunt when you come up? Do you go north of Regina? North of Saskatoon? Stay around the Quill Lakes, etc?
> 
> Not interested in knowing exact GPS locations, but just a general area of the province.


How about Central?  We're not all that far from you.

Hunting here Brobones is pretty much the same as there. The trick isn't always to find the most birds, but find the less pressure that has enough birds. We're leaving out reservations open this year and plan to move a couple times for our week, at least to get some specks along with the snows.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Squeeker...we were in the Quills area.

Smalls....Don't like gravy on FF.


----------

